# Stream usb requirement



## cmccarter1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Any one can tell me the output Of the usb adapter for the stream in amps. I know it come with its own usb adapter but my power box only has so many plugs and it does have a spare USB output if it puts out enough power. If not have to add an addition outlet box also coul use the total specs of the stream for the series 5 roamio OTA.


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

This forum is for the TiVo Stream, you want the forum for the TiVo Stream 4k. They're two unfortunately similarly named but different products.


----------

